# Experience with Genteel Standard Poodles?



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i just did a google search. there is at least one very negative review. i did not go much further, but you may want to start with google in the absence of an answer here. i just posted two links to poodle listings in the mini poodle breeder in california thread you may also want to look at. you may find a breeder worth looking at in those listings.


----------



## Lila (Aug 6, 2018)

The website for the breeder is very well done and I was impressed with what I read, and with the fact that the breeder is also an animal naturopath. But when I started asking focused questions, my questions were not well received. I also noticed that health testing info. for the dogs isn't posted publicly on the OFA website, so I asked if health testing records for sire and dam were available (I'm aware that not all breeders will post test results to OFA, but that in itself doesn't mean that testing wasn't done). I was told that health testing documents would be provided at the time the pups go to their new homes. When I said I'd need to be aware of health testing results prior to a purchase, I was told that those docs would be emailed to me shortly, but instead, the breeder fell out of contact with me. Seems like a red flag to me, so I'll look elsewhere for a collaborative relationship with a breeder who's committed to health testing and confident in being transparent about health testing results. I can't help but wonder if uninformed buyers are more of a norm in breeders' experience, such that some breeders default to lesser standards for the sake of a sale rather than to their own integrity and the well-being of the little lives they're bringing into the world. Seems like if more prospective puppy buyers did their homework in advance of bringing their new babies home, more breeders would get the message that they need to hold to high standards in breeding and rearing their dogs.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Lila, I think you are very wise to look elsewhere. Let us know where you live (i.e. what state, not an address!) and we can probably help you find some reputable breeders who are known to forum members.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes, time to move on for sure. Just as an FYI I have found that really slick websites seem to hide lots of flaws and "sins." I hope you will find a great pup from a great breeder before too long.


----------



## Lila (Aug 6, 2018)

At this point, I'm open to a nation-wide search, and am willing to fly to pick up my puppy if a breeder prefers not to ship. I'm looking for a standard poodle, and my priorities are for breeders who do health testing, are committed to genetic diversity, and ideally who's dogs have low COI (under 6% would be great), or even better, who pair dogs based on the BetterBred program. I'm also really wanting to find a breeder who's committed to early socialization, since I'm hoping to certify my dog as a therapy dog. Bio Sensor and/ or Puppy Culture would be great, or similar. I'd also really love to find a breeder who keeps tails and dew claws in tact. Weaning to a raw diet would be an extra special bonus, since I'm planning to feed raw. If a breeder is also involved in performance/ competition with their dogs, that seems like a sign of commitment. I'm looking for "all that," I realize, so my search will take some time, most likely. Any and all recommendations would definitely be welcome! Many thanks in advance. I've learned so much on poodle forum!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Wow, that is very disappointing to hear about Genteel. Good for you for asking for those documents up front so you didn't waste any more of your time! Wishing you continued luck on your search!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

poodlesonline dot com has litter listings from various breeders now. it also lists breeders by location. not every breeder who does serious testing is listed there, but in order to be listed, certain health testing standards have to be met. a couple of breeders who are members here are listed - and a couple of breeders with good reputations are not. so it's not the be-all and end-all, but it's not a bad place to start.


----------



## Ethan (May 23, 2017)

I found a breeder who was committed to genetic diversity, who uses Puppy Culture, and who leaves dewclaws intact. I was not able to find one who met all of my requirements, especially I could find none who didn’t dock tails. This breeder also apparently didn’t have the money for health testing, as the test results didn’t show up until after the first litter was sold! Nevertheless, all the necessary health tests were done and the results were provided, and they were all good. And later litters all had higher prices!

I guess my thoughts on the matter are, sometimes you don’t get everything the way you want it, but things still turn out somehow. Hope you find that special poodle!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

There is a FB site that posts litters from ONLY TESTED dogs called 'Litters From Health Tested Poodles' and it is required that they post it! Right now MnJ Poodles has listed on the site a litter she has left natural but don't know if any pups are still available. She does breed for temperment for SDs too!


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Recent litter of solids from Jacknic in Michigan. I don’t know about tails and dew claws but they will check all of the other boxes.

https://www.jacknickennel.com/available


----------



## Georja (Aug 8, 2020)

Lila said:


> At this point, I'm open to a nation-wide search, and am willing to fly to pick up my puppy if a breeder prefers not to ship. I'm looking for a standard poodle, and my priorities are for breeders who do health testing, are committed to genetic diversity, and ideally who's dogs have low COI (under 6% would be great), or even better, who pair dogs based on the BetterBred program. I'm also really wanting to find a breeder who's committed to early socialization, since I'm hoping to certify my dog as a therapy dog. Bio Sensor and/ or Puppy Culture would be great, or similar. I'd also really love to find a breeder who keeps tails and dew claws in tact. Weaning to a raw diet would be an extra special bonus, since I'm planning to feed raw. If a breeder is also involved in performance/ competition with their dogs, that seems like a sign of commitment. I'm looking for "all that," I realize, so my search will take some time, most likely. Any and all recommendations would definitely be welcome! Many thanks in advance. I've learned so much on poodle forum!


Lila , I too am looking at Genteel Standard Poodles . I’m glad I just joined this group and saw your post . Did you ever find your Poodle ? And the if yes hopefully healthy . I just lost my Goldendoodle a few months ago that suffered from chronic ear issues all his 13 years . First time I didn’t get a pedigree dog , and this mix is not a good one for health . I really want a natural reared Standard Poodle like you were looking for . Any input you could give would be appreciated.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

This is an old post, not sure if the OP is still on the forum. You could try PMing them or starting your own thread


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Georja said:


> Lila , I too am looking at Genteel Standard Poodles . I’m glad I just joined this group and saw your post . Did you ever find your Poodle ? And the if yes hopefully healthy . I just lost my Goldendoodle a few months ago that suffered from chronic ear issues all his 13 years . First time I didn’t get a pedigree dog , and this mix is not a good one for health . I really want a natural reared Standard Poodle like you were looking for . Any input you could give would be appreciated.


I came across a natural breeder in the greater Nashville area when I was doing a puppy search last November. You might want to check with their club. I didn't keep the kennel name.


----------



## Georja (Aug 8, 2020)

Thank you very much . I’ll try to find it


----------

